# best review course



## PEoct (Dec 16, 2014)

hello friends

first of all congratulation for those who passed, u all are really going to have best happy holidays

i lost it second time, now that i have tried two times, i really want to take up a review course but really confused which one to pick as my company dnt pay for the courses i really want to pick a good course cause they all are expensive.

please advise.

thank you

and those did not make it this time , don't worry have a relaxed DEC and kick off January with new goals.

good luck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear the news PEoct. Just remember to stay focused and determined. You can do this.

As for a review course, have you taken any of the more common ones yet? If no, then I recommend GA Tech PE power review course. I really liked the format and accompanying material. Everyone learns different so there are likely other opinions for other courses, but I found the GA Tech course to be extremely helpful. If you check the electrical sub-forum, you can find a lot of good feedback (including some from me). However, my advice to you (I know it sounds easy for me to say), but take the remainder of this year off to spend with family/friends/etc. It will do wonders for your mindset. I realize it's in an engineer's nature to power through a problem until it's solved, but take some time away to recharge. You'll study harder and better for it. Just be ready to hit hard again after the holidays. You'll get there next time. Best of luck! :thumbs:


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Dec 16, 2014)

It's hard to say which is the "best" review course, since everyone likely only takes one. I can say I took the Ga Tech class and passed.


----------



## aqkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Georgia Tech Review Manual on Sale in the classified section. If you can self study, that good enough for you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2014)

In my opinion, the binder isn't of much use without the corresponding lectures by the instructor. Yes it has various references and such, but it also has quite a few notes written by the instructor where he explains them in the lecture.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Dec 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> In my opinion, the binder isn't of much use without the corresponding lectures by the instructor. Yes it has various references and such, but it also has quite a few notes written by the instructor where he explains them in the lecture.


To an extent, yes, there is a lot of additional material covered in the videos. It's still a decent resource though, and it's a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## Superbiker PE (Dec 17, 2014)

Just as a preface, I have been out of school since '95, passed the EIT my senior year. I started in the power industry about 6 yrs ago, after a career change. I had mostly automation and controls experience up until then. I needed a well rounded, self paced review course to get into the groove of the many topics covered in the Power exam.

I can only speak for the GaTech review course. I took the online course and was lucky enough to pass this exam on my first attempt. The course isn't cheap and requires a lot of time away from your family, which in my case is a loving wife, a 9 yr old son and a 7 yr old daughter. My biggest fear was failing after they had sacraficed so much time to allow me to study. Many long nights after work and many missed ball games/school plays. I can say that at least 4 of the questions were covered almost verbatim in the GT course material. I also had the PPI manuals and found them very useful on a few questions as well, but did not take the class.

I had my doubts for the last 8 weeks that I had done enough, but I wouldn't trade the feeling of seeing the word "Pass" on the NCEES website for many things, aside from my family. Keep up the good fight and don't give up.


----------



## PEoct (Dec 18, 2014)

thank you all so much.

yeah actually i have all the standard references but i dnt know where i am lagging. i know all the complex imaginary problems by heart for 4 months i was just focussed on exam away from everyone. but i dnt know what to do how to improve  , my only hope is taking up course but also i feel that in three month i time if i would be able to manage ,,,,,,,, !


----------



## seandapaul24 (Dec 20, 2014)

PEoct said:


> hello friends
> 
> first of all congratulation for those who passed, u all are really going to have best happy holidays
> 
> ...


aiite so honestly...your mom was the best review course...after her was GA Tech..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## iwire (Dec 26, 2014)

in all honestly GA is was great except the fault stuffs..which you need some other reference to supplement. but they are good...Villanova is ok...Drexel is ok as well..i will go with GA or Villanova

But you already have the GA binder so i would go something else


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jan 7, 2015)

GA Tech was great for me!


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 8, 2015)

iwire said:


> in all honestly GA is was great except the fault stuffs..which you need some other reference to supplement. but they are good...Villanova is ok...Drexel is ok as well..i will go with GA or Villanova
> 
> But you already have the GA binder so i would go something else




Agreed. The fault and protective relaying was awful. I wouldn't even have bothered watching those sections had I known what I know now. That guy was not teaching to the test, he was attempting to teach 1 year of in-depth course knowledge in 2 hours. It was so bad. The NEC section was of marginal benefit, just because the guy teaching that section ended up using a calculator on his computer! That made no sense to teach for a test where you MUST use the paper version.

Otherwise, GaTech was pretty good. He's available to answer questions for you which is helpful, if you end up stuck. The framerate on the slides is a little disappointing, but nothing you can't get over. I do wish there was "homework" or problems to work on to supplement each lesson, however, because sometimes it's hard to know if you're understanding it as well as you should.


----------



## Cityking007 (Jan 11, 2015)

First of all I recommend all PE exam taker to periodically visit engineerboards.com. The best PE Power classroom setting review course in NYC is from Saamce.com. For online review, schoolofpe is one of the best.

Good luck.


----------



## juaquin (Jan 23, 2015)

Anybody has a good link for fault and protective relaying? I am doing the GA review. What other topics do I need to reinforce because the GA review does not cover or is weak in that area?


----------



## dianevp (Jun 13, 2015)

Has anyone heard of the review course provided by MGI?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 17, 2015)

Not a fan of MGI. IMHO, there's a reason it's almost half the cost of GA Tech. I liked the idea of the mini-exams but the problems really did not correlate with the actual exam problems. I also felt the material was sparse I ordered it but decided to abandon it and go with GA Tech which was good. I graduated in the late '80's and it was a good refresher course. Instructer was very accessible. make sure you understand the theory as you view the videos. Don't rush. I alloteted 2.5 months just to watch the vidoes and work the sample problems. After that I spent another 2 months working sample tests. Supplement GA Tech with C&amp;I, Spin-up and the internet and you have the potential to be well prepared. If you'd like I can forward you a full list of what I used and my overall strategy. I've also heard good things about School of PE.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jun 18, 2015)

If you have an MSEE you will not need a review course. Just review your old books and notes.


----------

